# lcd4linux in Autostart, bekomm das nicht hin



## zirag (16. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe einen Fileserver auf dem SuSe 10.0 läuft. Der Rechner kann nur über PuTTy konfiguriert werden, es ist keine Tastatur und kein Monitor dran. 

Deshalb meldet sich auch kein User an ( oder liege ich da falsch )

Nun möchte ich, dass LCD4Linux beim booten gestartet wird. 

ich hab schon versucht "lcd4linux" (so wird das als root gestartet) in die /etc/init.d/boot.local zu schreiben, und ich hab das Script von der HP von LCD4Linux da auch schon reinkopiert.

beides ohne Erfolg  

Kann es sein, dass der Befehl nur vom root ausgeführt werden darf, root sich aber garnicht anmeldet


Freue mich über Hilfe

mfg

und Danke schon mal


----------

